# Does BOLT work with IR remote?



## Cryptotech (Dec 10, 2013)

I want to control bolt with programmable universal IR remote. Does bolt work with IR like all others Tivos?


----------



## shoeboo (Nov 28, 2006)

yes, currently controlling it via IR with a Harmony ultimate that was set-up for my roamio.


----------



## enhompe (Dec 18, 2006)

What are the steps required to get the bolt to respond to IR comands?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No steps needed. The remote that comes with it is in RF mode by default, but it will still respond to IR commands. You can convert the remote to IR mode by holding TiVo and D (or maybe C) on the remote for a few seconds. (the light will flash red when in IR mode)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVo + "C" is IR
TiVo + "D" is RF
When in RF mode battery condition can be seen in System Info.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Cryptotech said:


> I want to control bolt with programmable universal IR remote. Does bolt work with IR like all others Tivos?


The remote that comes with the Bolt is a RF and IR remote. It works in both modes. It always listens to IR so there is nothing to do to use a programmable remote.


----------



## nmb333 (Feb 1, 2016)

does anyone have experience with the use of a Harmony Hub with the Bolt? It seems like there should not be a problem and would like to confirm


----------



## c916 (Feb 14, 2016)

nmb333 said:


> does anyone have experience with the use of a Harmony Hub with the Bolt? It seems like there should not be a problem and would like to confirm


I'm using a Harmony with the Bolt. No problems at all, once I got the IR blaster positioned properly (the Bolt is hidden behind my soundbar).


----------

